# iganesh?



## sabp

Hello
I am doing a lot of calls for work to companies in Turkey and I often hear the word "iganesh" when receptionists pick up the phone. 
(Sorry I am not sure of the spelling.)
Could anyone help me understanding the meaning of the word?  
My various searches on the internet were unsuccesful.
Many thanks


----------



## sisyhops

*hello..*
*l think there s something wrong with pronounciation...*

*maybe it s ''iyi günler''...wright?*​


----------



## sabp

I have to say it sounds very similar to "iganesh".( this is a phonetic approximation) but I hear it every time I call a company and even on voicemails. but as I don't speak turkish so I can't tell if it is in 2 words nor how to spell it. 
What about something like - iyi ganec ? since c is pronounced sh !!!????


----------



## sisyhops

*after picking up the phone,probably they use ''iyi günler''-->''good days''..*​


----------



## sabp

Well I also hear it in the morning. Can it be said all day more like good day?


----------



## dawar

je pense effectivement que c'est "iyi günler". je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait vous dire d'autre à la réception d'un coup de fil. De plus c'est utilisé à longueur de journée.

"iyi günler" donne littéralement : "bons jours" , soit tous simplement "bonjour".

A le Prononcer rapidement et quotidiennement, une secrétaire pourrait déformer la phonétique de ce mot jusqu'à donner le son "iganesh". Pas très étonnant pour ma part.


----------



## dawar

http://turcbreq.free.fr/dossier7/selamlasmak.m3u

Téléchargez ce fichier de son. C'est le 6ème mot que vous entendrez.


----------



## sisyhops

sabp said:


> Well I also hear it in the morning. Can it be said all day more like good day?


* ,,yes right...good days...*​


----------



## sabp

Merci Dawar, j'ai ecouté le fichier et le 6eme son est bien ce que j'entends au telephone.
Thank you very much for your help to both of you.

Iyi  günler!


----------



## miraculeuse

j'avais une amie israilienne et elle disait toujours "iyi gunhles" malgré ma correction permanente  c'est pourquoi, il est possible que le mot ce que tu entends est "iyi günler"  donc, bonjour ou bons jours.


----------



## sisyhops

sabp said:


> Merci Dawar, j'ai ecouté le fichier et le 6eme son est bien ce que j'entends au telephone.
> Thank you very much for your help to both of you.
> 
> Iyi günler!




*rica ederim ...(your welcome)*​


----------

